# Pictures of my Cosmo!



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay, so he's not *my* kitty just yet. Not for another 5-6 weeks, at least. My friend that I'm getting him from is okay with giving him to me, so is her dad, we just gotta keep our fingers crossed that her mom doesn't get too attached & doesn't let me have him. I'd be literally heartbroken if I couldn't. :[ 

A definite name possibility is Cosmo, almost certain, but what do you guys think about the name Grayson? 

Here's some pictures from today (sorry for the horrible cell phone quality)! :]

























It was really hard to get a picture of his face.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

OH he's a cutie pie! I like that name Cosmo. It fits him.


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> OH he's a cutie pie! I like that name Cosmo. It fits him.


I think so, too. Gah, I'm so excited!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Can't wait until he comes home with you.


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> Can't wait until he comes home with you.


Let's keep hoping that her mom will want to share the wealth! They have 7 cats, not including the kittens.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh wow! I can't afford so many cats. ><


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, I really don't know how they do it. They also have 2 dogs, a guinea pig, & a bunch of chickens.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Yikes. I heard that this one person had 130 cats! I was like oh my.. they have a zoo. One of my friends cats name Saki. She came from a lady who had a lot of cats... She's adopted her from the same lady. SO she wasn't a shelter kitty nor a breeder.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's adorable! I also think the name Cosmo suits him...although I like Grayson as well. I hope he finds his way to you.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

What a handsome little guy. He has very intelligent eyes. I vote Cosmo. However, that's because I like simple names.


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> Yikes. I heard that this one person had 130 cats! I was like oh my.. they have a zoo. One of my friends cats name Saki. She came from a lady who had a lot of cats... She's adopted her from the same lady. SO she wasn't a shelter kitty nor a breeder.


130 cats! That's crazy.


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Susan said:


> He's adorable! I also think the name Cosmo suits him...although I like Grayson as well. I hope he finds his way to you.


Thank you. :] <3 I do, too.


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

jusjim said:


> What a handsome little guy. He has very intelligent eyes. I vote Cosmo. However, that's because I like simple names.


I agree with you about the eyes thing. Oh, I can't wait to bring the little guy home. I love his meow. It's so **** adorable. Makes me want to scoop him up & cuddle him forever. :}


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

He's a cutie for sure! Fingers crossed that he comes your way!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Cosmo, hmm that a nice name. Like Cosmo Kramer
Very cute kitten (like there are any other ones)


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol, everyone mentions Cosmo Kramer. I haven't even watched one episode of Seinfeld. Cosmo, as in Cosmic.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Cosmo is a cute name for a cute kitty!


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Very cute kitty!! I love the name Cosmo!


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you guys! 
I'm obsessing over him & he's not even here yet... Oooh, he's gonna be sooo spoiled.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

What a cutie!

Cosmo for sure!!!!!!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Beans said:


> Lol, everyone mentions Cosmo Kramer. I haven't even watched one episode of Seinfeld. Cosmo, as in Cosmic.


It's a really good comedy. Give a try to one episode. I was learning english on this show. Still need to learn, but the show with caption was very helpful.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Fantastic name! So excited for you


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

